# Teeth grinding/Clicking noise?



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello, I just got Spike recently and am new to owning a Hedgehog. If anyone could tell me why he makes this teethgrinding/clicking noise I would appreciate it! I'm just curious because some places say clicking is a sign of stress but he is in his log cabin right now and has no reason to be upset? I want him to be happy  

Thanks guys


----------

